# Salamanders chapter master Tu`Shan



## jfoodmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey all!
Does anyone have any info as to how Chapter Master Tu'Shan is outfitted? What kind of wargear does he have? I'd like to model him, but all I can find is that his face is scarred.
Any help would be awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it's a combi-flamer and thunder hammer, if I remember my fluff right.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think there's any fluff really describing what he has or uses but to me I think he either has his own suit of artificer armour (I mean he IS a Salamander) or personal Termie armour with two thunder hammers.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Theres not much information on him but perhaps take a look of this-

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Tu%60Shan


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

in the new book (I'm in the middle of reading it) he has terminator armor. I'm looking through the book for his arms...


----------



## jfoodmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that the Salamander's omnibus? I really wanna read that! I plan to buy it soon.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

not an omnibus, just the first of three books. came out about a week ago, got in in the mail a few days later.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Lexicanum also says he's wearing a salamander hide cloak, so he'll not be toasted easily.


----------



## son of nocturne (May 23, 2009)

his honor markings are so extensive that there is no more room on his body so he has the articifered onto his personal armour from the first book in the tome of fire trilogy SALAMANDER hope this helps.


----------

